# How do you "slow down" a board.



## Kwanzaa (Sep 4, 2011)

Hey so i recently bought a Lib Tech Dark series at a price i couldn't pass up, however i'm relatively new to snowboarding. From what i read this board is for hardcore riders who ride hard and fast. I wouldn't call myself one of those, more like an advanced intermediate, i enjoy riding but i like to take it slow. 

I'd like to know if there's a wax, or some method of protecting the board without creating a super slippery surface. the way i ride i've grown custom to how a non waxed board handles, yes i know this seems retarded to everyone else. I'm really into glades so the idea is to be able to control my speed without a lot of carving, as i enjoy doing runs where you barely have enough room to "fish tale", or are very tight, bumpy and winding, like a boarder cross track without space. i'm worried with having a super slick board i will be going beyond my abilities. 

Thanks.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Ride like shit that'll solve your problem.


----------



## jimster716 (Feb 11, 2009)

Cross country skiing sounds more like your sport.

Seriously, cross country skiers can use what's called grip wax. Terrible waste of a Dark Series in my opinion but you keep on killing it softly.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

my buddy started waxing our boards last year and his roomate gave him some old wax laying around...turned out he learned the hard way it was cross country wax. he had to go sit in the lodge and get it all off. at the top of the hill he could literally not move. didnt help it was really cold that day too!


----------



## Kahanquest (Aug 24, 2011)

Haha ^ good story. I think Kwanzaa should just wax it up and figure it out. Time to take it to the next level. Speed checks are part of the game until you double up on those rollers. If you like pointing through tight spaces and taking on bumps then you can handle more of the board has to offer. It's not really going to slip out under your feet. Think of everything getting smoother. I waited a while before I got my first tune up. Roll with what you've got or step it up! It's a new season!!!

Saw this at BANFF 'radical reels' 
Cross Country Snowboarding - YouTube

Edit: started writing this before I saw you submit wolf. On the same page. I feel on the same page, eerily after I came back to this thread. The fact kwanzaa has a nice board not being used at 100% means he will only grow into it's potential.


----------



## Kwanzaa (Sep 4, 2011)

Yeah i have no problem going fast when i have room to turn. I ride through tight, sometimes steep glades where there isnt any room to slow down, im talking like 2-4 foot wide paths with a solid bank of tree's on each side, and sharp turns. if you go off the path your going to slam into a thick branch or tree. and thats my problem, im trying to minimize my speed. when i was riding with my old unwaxed board i was able to outride my friends who have been riding 5-15 years. I figure if i wax the board im going to be going beyond my ability and hit another tree, i've already got a spinal compression, i dont feel like dealing with more problems. I'm not saying i want to cover the board in tree sap so it doesn't move. I just mean a protective surface that will offer similar characteristics of a unwaxed board.

as for the cross country snowboarding, im more into Segway Jousting


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

take a belt sander with 60 grit to the base and don't wax


----------



## fattrav (Feb 21, 2009)

wrathfuldeity said:


> take a belt sander with 60 grit to the base and don't wax


Like this, but sand sideways for added friction. Really, this thread bemuses me, I you were going to do that, i'd recommend that OP should buy a cheap board with a crappy base on it and ride that.


----------



## 509-pow (Feb 22, 2011)

how about trading someone boards. haha hit me up.


----------



## Kahanquest (Aug 24, 2011)

Try using the opposite wax for your conditions. Cold wax for warm snow will make you slow. Warm wax for cold snow. I would read up on some examples of this because on really cold, dry snow the warm wax will just stop you. On ice it will just scrape off. Cold vs. hard waxes? Make sure you know what's up, or it will take plenty of wasted time getting the wax off. 

Also agree about getting a different board. Extruded base and more for what you need in those conditions. Even though you should be fine with what you have.


----------



## Kahanquest (Aug 24, 2011)

I agree that the wax would only be an option under extreme experimentation, and even then it's useless help to the fundamental issue. But I also don't know the terrain in question, I could understand wanting something to fit the terrain perfectly, but reducing board performance seems to be the last place to look. It's usually more about the rider. 

Still. You should be able to do whatever you want, lame or wrong, as long as you are aware of your intentions. Just buy something cheap to play with. Pawn shop or something!

Can't wait for the first wax on my Bataleon Omni. Freeeeedom is near.


----------



## walove (May 1, 2009)

I agree its all about riding technique, when trying to noodle your way through the tightest of spots.

On the other hand its not like the base on your dark series is SO much faster then other boards. What people mean when they say a board "likes" to ride fast is that it is stiff torsionally and is not as responsive at slow speeds, and the board performs better at higher speeds.


----------



## CaP17A (Sep 23, 2011)

just don't wax at all


----------



## BsMcluvinBeach (Sep 16, 2011)

wrathfuldeity said:


> take a belt sander with 60 grit to the base and don't wax




LMFAO~~~~!!!


----------



## schmitty34 (Dec 28, 2007)

I think the OP has a misconception about what is going to make the Dark Series hard to ride. 

I highly doubt the fast base will be your biggest problem. The stiffness of the board will likely be what makes it more difficult.

If you find a way to slow down the base, you might even make it worse. Sure, you won’t go screaming down the hill to your death, but a board that doesn’t glide well and is difficult to turn without proper technique sounds even more difficult to me. 

Just learn to ride the thing with normal wax on there and you will be better for it in the long run. If you don’t think you’ll ever want a stiff aggressive board, then you just made a bad purchase.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

This is a classic example of Rider>Gear. Learn to fucking ride and you'll be fine.


----------



## Lstarrasl (Mar 26, 2010)

Are you kidding me? You are an "advanced intermediate," you will be fine on that board. With or without wax.


----------



## jimster716 (Feb 11, 2009)

Lstarrasl said:


> Are you kidding me? You are an "advanced intermediate," you will be fine on that board. With or without wax.


Hey so I bought this Porsche. I consider myself an intermediate/advanced driver. I find I prefer driving between lightpoles in parking lots. Is there a way I can make my 911 Carrera slower?

Sorry I couldn't resist...


----------



## chucknorris (Sep 3, 2009)

Wax your board and leave the wax on there. I rode my board with a little wax still on and it was noticeably slow.


----------



## roremc (Oct 25, 2009)

Can't tell if trolling or....


----------



## schmitty34 (Dec 28, 2007)

Nope, seems legit.

He has another post elsewhere where he said he returned a 2010 TRS and got a 2011 Dark Series for cheaper. 

Should have gone with the TRS. Slower base and easier to turn since it isn't as stiff.


----------



## KIRKRIDER (Mar 18, 2008)

Ride easier slopes
tie 6mm cord around the board perpendicular to the direction of ride, around the bindings and under the base. That should slow you down.
But you should really learn how to control that speed in the first place.


----------



## HoboMaster (May 16, 2010)

There's these things that will totally make a snowboard do whatever you want.

They're called skills. Improve them young jedi, and you will find that wax is supposed to make the board go faster, not slower.


----------



## Old School (Jan 26, 2011)

A couple ideas for making that board slow down... might require a few modifications though.


----------



## Kwanzaa (Sep 4, 2011)

Old School said:


> A couple ideas for making that board slow down... might require a few modifications though.


That stance is how i ride. I break with my hands. i just don't use the hand bar.


----------



## pmoa (Jan 16, 2010)

Cross Country Snowboarding - YouTube


----------



## BsMcluvinBeach (Sep 16, 2011)

Dont do it to her man! Somebody call the police on this kid!


----------



## GreatScott (Jan 5, 2011)

jimster716 said:


> Hey so I bought this Porsche. I consider myself an intermediate/advanced driver. I find I prefer driving between lightpoles in parking lots. Is there a way I can make my 911 Carrera slower?
> 
> Sorry I couldn't resist...


Either let the air out of all the tires or drive with the emergency brake on. That's how my ex girlfriend learned to drive her step dads classic Porsche. True story (minus the tires, lol).


----------



## LuckyRVA (Jan 18, 2011)

Anyone else reminded of the scene in Christmas Vacation where Clark waxes his sled and it takes off like a rocket?


----------



## schmitty34 (Dec 28, 2007)

LuckyRVA said:


> Anyone else reminded of the scene in Christmas Vacation where Clark waxes his sled and it takes off like a rocket?


One of the greatest movies of all time....

"Later Dudes"


----------



## Kahanquest (Aug 24, 2011)

pmoa said:


> Cross Country Snowboarding - YouTube


Seriously? Check out page one. 


But yeah. In a theatre full of people, this worked well.


----------



## Nolefan2011 (Mar 12, 2011)

Can't tell if he is serious.

If he is serious, dude, you bought the wrong board. If you want response at slower speeds, you shouldn't have bought a stiff board, no matter how cheap the thing was.

It'd be like buying a Porche because it was 40% off to tow a trailer. Sale price is irrelevant.

I get what he is asking, but he should gave bought something like an Evo, that would be very responsive even at slower speeds. That deck is not going to be responsive at slow speeds because of it's stiffness.


----------



## sidewall (Nov 6, 2009)

To the OP, you just have to work on your turns and the ability to speed check. Any board is going to go fast if you point it.


----------



## LuckyRVA (Jan 18, 2011)

schmitty34 said:


> One of the greatest movies of all time....
> 
> "Later Dudes"


"Burn some dust here. Eat my rubber!!!"


----------

